# As suggested, some of my other family



## thegravelanche (Mar 28, 2014)

So as it was suggested here are some of my other family members. I have been keeping reptiles and snakes for a while now and just got into tortoises.

Normal Ball python Cleo






Brazillian rainbow boa William Snakespeare





Western hognose Cher





Western hognose sonny





Butter female Bonnie





Butter male Clyde





Lemonblast Male Alexander





Blue tongue Skink Cora





And one of my Berber Skinks, havent named them yet


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice very nice!


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

That male lemonblast is beautiful. A friend of mine has a female, but with darker streaks.


----------



## goReptiles (Mar 30, 2014)

What's the humidity in the rainbow tub? I used to have a Brazilian rainbow, and I remember they need medium humidity levels. I used to use coco coir with her. It held the humidity much better than aspen. She use to love hanging high on the bamboo I had in her tank. They're semi arboreal.

Your ball pythons are beautiful. So are the two skinks. I always wanted a blue tongue but always had something housed in my larger tanks. Now I just don't have room. Skinks are awesome.


----------



## thegravelanche (Mar 31, 2014)

The rainbow tank fluxuates between 50% and 90% most of the time. I had him in a taller exo terra for a while but i never once saw him climb so i swapped him to a lower tank with a bigger footprint. i find he is perfectly happy as long as the humidity stays above 50%. that substrate is cypress also very good for humidity


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 31, 2014)

Your blue tongued skink looks just like my Bubba!

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------

